# Pins 5/1-5



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Posted up at pins for 5 days, Mile marker 60 at the jetties. The drive in was pretty easy a lot of Debris on the beach. Had a lot more pics but only let me post ten.

Arrived right at sunrise.









Didn't take long for us to set up camp and get rods out. Water was super clear with no weed.

Kicked off the trip with a big surprise after a nice lil fight we landed this tagged Blacktip. Had a tag from the TAMU Corpus tagging program with the Harte Research Institute. Took down the data from the tag an snagged a few pics b4 a quick release.





















The next few days were red. All red. We landed limits of some of the best slot reds I've seen. All limits were 24-27 inches, even caught a few Bulls in the mix that were released. 






































The Reds were fun but the highlight of the trip was getting into some tarpon. Had trouble at first but finally managed to get one on the rocks.
















These fish are amazing. Pure power!

Had a blast fishing with these guys this weekend. This if what it's all about. Having a good time enjoying the outdoor with your buds









Ready to do it again! PINS is such a beautiful place. Everyone needs to check out.

~FishManJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Man. Sounds like an awesome trip. Great pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going guy's, looks like a awesome trip.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Cool tarpon!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

nice report, good fishing man!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches and report. Nice tarpon.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice pics of a good trip.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Looks like a fun trip. Congratulations on the tarpon.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Buddy of mine Zach Feland told me about this trip. Wish I would of got a phone call lol


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Excellent! Nice tarpon and good report.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice report on a good variety. Keep bustin them!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the report! I wish I was there with you


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome thread and catch!


----------



## mgoodman2014 (Jun 25, 2014)

Great pictures, looks like a good time.

Having never made the drive down as of yet, but wanting to... any advice for someone making the trip for the first time?
Do's & Don'ts?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet!


----------

